
RobotFX - wattaman
https://www.robotfx.info/
======
wattaman
The main purpose of the Grid-X expert advisor is to trade in a grid manner,
meaning to open more than one trade. The difference, compared to other grid
expert advisors, is that the RobotFX Grid expert advisor can also open its
trades based on the price action. Even more, if the price reverses, the EA can
hedge by placing opposite pending orders at a given distance, with higher,
lower or equal lotsize than the initial trades. So, depending on the trader’s
needs, this grid expert advisor might be better than all the others. Try
RobotFX [forex trading tools] at
[https://www.robotfx.info/](https://www.robotfx.info/)

------
wattaman
MetaTrader is a trading platform developed by MetaQuotes Software for online
trading in the forex, contract for differences (CFDs) and futures markets. MT4
or MT5, as they are commonly known, can be downloaded for free directly from
the MetaQuotes web site (metaquotes.net) or through dozens of online forex
trading brokers.

Try RobotFX [forex trading tools] at
[https://www.robotfx.info/](https://www.robotfx.info/)

------
wattaman
MetaTrader Expert Advisors 4 Forex Try RobotFX [forex trading tools] at
[https://www.robotfx.info/](https://www.robotfx.info/)

